# New scanner identifies DogLost's missing dogs



## DogLostPRteam (Oct 1, 2012)

A new scanner has been developed to identify any missing dog on DogLosts database. When used, the new Halo scanner will read any microchip and immediately identify any dog registered with DogLost as being missing. The dog can then be easily reunited with its owner.

Dog owners are now being encouraged to pre-register their dogs with DogLost and take away some of the stress involved when a dog gets lost or stolen. The simple process can be done online at DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners and is entirely free.

Once registered owners have peace of mind that if something was to happen, they can instantly engage the professional help of dog wardens and rescue centres with support through DogLosts volunteer network. Through the website, owners can print posters, access an email notification system and tweet within a specified radius of the disappearance.

The Scanner Angel technology - which links directly to DogLosts database - involves the new Halo scanner at a price substantially lower than any other. It has already received a PATS Retailers Choice new product award at this years trade show .

With a RRP of £39.99, vets and organisations can order scanners from Pet Technology Store. Individuals wanting a scanner can purchase one from Pets1Shop


----------

